
My first proper demo of Titanoboa (an open-source alternative to Zapier) - newcrobuzon
https://www.titanoboa.io/demo.html?resubmit=true
======
newcrobuzon
I have just put together my first "proper" demo of Titanoboa. Feel free to
share any constructive criticism - after all, it is my first demo :)

